# The scariest Horror movie you've ever seen.



## PredFan

The other thread made me think of this.

What is the scariest one you've ever seen? Not necessarily your favorite one, just the scariest one.

I saw The Exorcist when it first came out, scared the shit out of me. I had trouble sleeping for a while after that. I was rather young then and have since seen two that were, in my mind scarier, The Ring was one and in my opinion the scariest of all, that I've seen, is The Grudge. If I ever opened my eyes at night and saw that little kid standing there, I'd die of fright right there on the spot.


----------



## Oddball

The original Alien, the first time I saw it.


----------



## PredFan

Oddball said:


> The original Alien, the first time I saw it.



That is definitely up there as well.


----------



## Crackerjack

Nobody else liked this movie, but _Paranormal Activity_ really got to me.


----------



## PredFan

Crackerjack said:


> Nobody else liked this movie, but _Paranormal_ really got to me.



I still haven't seen that one. My daughter, who inhereted my love for horror films, has told me that it was pretty scary.


----------



## PredFan

While not the scariest one I've seen, John Carpenter's The Thing was pretty scary when it first came out.


----------



## Crackerjack

PredFan said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody else liked this movie, but _Paranormal Activity_ really got to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen that one. My daughter, who inhereted my love for horror films, has told me that it was pretty scary.
Click to expand...

I don't really go for scary movies that much because I have a hard time with the suspension of disbelief for some reason, but that one got to me.  It was one of those movies that you see and then that night when you go to bed, every creak and pop in the house sounds ten times louder and makes your mind run wild with the thought that it must be demons or something.


----------



## alan1

PredFan said:


> The other thread made me think of this.
> 
> What is the scariest one you've ever seen? Not necessarily your favorite one, just the scariest one.
> 
> I saw The Exorcist when it first came out, scared the shit out of me. I had trouble sleeping for a while after that. I was rather young then and have since seen two that were, in my mind scarier, The Ring was one and in my opinion the scariest of all, that I've seen, is The Grudge. If I ever opened my eyes at night and saw that little kid standing there, I'd die of fright right there on the spot.



I like the original Japanese versions of The Ring and The Grudge in addition to the American versions.  The Grudge is probably the scarier of the two.

Hands down, Ghost Story by Peter Straub was the scariest book I've ever read, but the movie failed to carry the fear factor the book had.


----------



## Mr. H.

Silent Hill was a dandy.

Silent Hill (2006) - IMDb

Exorcist fried my freakin' brain.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PredFan said:


> The other thread made me think of this.
> 
> What is the scariest one you've ever seen? Not necessarily your favorite one, just the scariest one.
> 
> I saw The Exorcist when it first came out, scared the shit out of me. I had trouble sleeping for a while after that. I was rather young then and have since seen two that were, in my mind scarier, The Ring was one and in my opinion the scariest of all, that I've seen, is The Grudge. If I ever opened my eyes at night and saw that little kid standing there, I'd die of fright right there on the spot.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1Yff-_9MZs]Barack Obama Oath of Office / Sworn In - President Obama: The Inauguration - BBC News - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

PoliticalChic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other thread made me think of this.
> 
> What is the scariest one you've ever seen? Not necessarily your favorite one, just the scariest one.
> 
> I saw The Exorcist when it first came out, scared the shit out of me. I had trouble sleeping for a while after that. I was rather young then and have since seen two that were, in my mind scarier, The Ring was one and in my opinion the scariest of all, that I've seen, is The Grudge. If I ever opened my eyes at night and saw that little kid standing there, I'd die of fright right there on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1Yff-_9MZs]Barack Obama Oath of Office / Sworn In - President Obama: The Inauguration - BBC News - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Gahhhhhh


----------



## Sherry

The Exorcist traumatized me for life.


----------



## g5000

Excellent choices so far with the first _Alien_ and _The Exorcist_.

Someone mentioned John Carpenter's _The Thing_.  My personal favorite scary Carpenter movie is _Prince of Darkness_.  It helps to know that movie was made in 1987 so the 1999 references have the proper orientation when watching the movie.

I don't like slash 'em movies like the _Friday the 13th_ series, or those _Saw_ gore flicks.  

Scaring the bejeesus out of someone is best when it is done on an intellectual level.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


That award goes to...

............................. Night of the Living Dead (Night of the Living Dead (1968) - IMDb)

......................................Runner up was

..............................................Aliens (Aliens (1986) - IMDb)



I was about 10 years old when Night of the Living Dead came out, scared the crap out of me.


>>>>


----------



## Sunshine

Wolf Creek


----------



## Sherry

I remember not wanting to do any babysitting back in HS for awhile right after I saw When a Stranger Calls.


----------



## Trajan

Oddball said:


> The original Alien, the first time I saw it.



bravo...I saw it in a theater originally and a few years ago they had a re-release in 70 MM, its was fucking fantastic. 



I may get shot for this but the best horror movie I have seen behind that....Blair Witch Project...saw it about 2 weeks after it came out. excellent piece of work.


----------



## Sunshine

I thought The Village was pretty creepy.


----------



## Crackerjack

g5000 said:


> Excellent choices so far with the first _Alien_ and _The Exorcist_.
> 
> Someone mentioned John Carpenter's _The Thing_.  My personal favorite scary Carpenter movie is _Prince of Darkness_.  It helps to know that movie was made in 1987 so the 1999 references have the proper orientation when watching the movie.
> 
> *I don't like slash 'em movies like the Friday the 13th series, or those Saw gore flicks.  *
> 
> Scaring the bejeesus out of someone is best when it is done on an intellectual level.


I liked the earlier _Friday the 13th_ because they're so campy and because I like Jason as a monster.  Don't know why, but I'm really partial to him.  I agree about _Saw_.  That series does nothing for me.

To be honest, I'm more of an old movie nerd anyway, so I prefer movies like _Psycho_, _Vertigo_ and _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ in the horror/thriller genre.


----------



## Mr. H.

Not exactly a horror movie, but Wes Craven's Last House on the Left was terribly unsettling. 


The Last House on the Left (1972) - IMDb


----------



## driveby

Showgirls, absolutely frightening.........


----------



## Sherry

Only because I have an intense phobia of bees/wasps, The Swarm was absolutely horrifying.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Starting watching a movie late one Sunday night, watched about 45 mins or so and it scared the freaking crap out of me, had to turn it off.  It was called 'Wrong Turn'.    Also, Jeepers Creepers 2 for some reason got to me ... again, only watched part of it on tv.


----------



## Sherry

Funny Games (2007) was terrifying on a completely different level...one scene with the son still haunts me, and I really wish that I hadn't watched that movie.


----------



## Sherry

Home invasion movies just really freak me out...The Strangers was another one that was chilling.


----------



## hortysir

I eat, sleep and breath horror movies.
I grew up reading Steven King and Dean Koontz.
Love it.

The Exorcist?
LMAO all the way through it!



Oddly enough, the one movie that did (and still does) get to me was "The Ventriloquist".
The dummy did the killings.
Just something about that wooden face weirds me out.
Just talking about it, now, will probably gimme nightmares tonight!!


My all time favorite is "The Others".
Amazingly clever plot twist.
I can usually figure a movie out only a third into it but this one fooled me.



Great thread.
Love the bloody stuff!!


----------



## Zoom-boing

^  Dolls, _especially_ ventriloquist dolls, are freakin' scary as shit!

The hubs had a Charlie McCarthy dummy that some uncle gave him when he was a kid.  I hated that damn thing and would not let him take it out of the box.  Our basement flooded 10 years ago and ooops! that dummy just had to go.  It, um . . yeah it flooded and got ruined.  Yup, true story . . I saw it myself and gosh, it was just, like . . you know ruined.  Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oq15Zy7sB4]Wizard of Oz--Doroty Meets Tin Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluePhantom

When I was a kid I was convinced that _Poltergeist _and _The Shining_ were made for the specific purpose of getting inside my personal brain and scaring the shit out me. Now I watch them and giggle.

As an adult the only one that still disturbs me is _Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer_ because it clearly illustrates that a) there are some really fucking crazy people in this world and b) it's _really _easy for them to kill you if they damn well want to.


Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer (1986) - IMDb


----------



## Sallow

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer.

Really got to me.


----------



## Sallow

BluePhantom said:


> When I was a kid I was convinced that _Poltergeist _and _The Shining_ were made for the specific purpose of getting inside my personal brain and scaring the shit out me. Now I watch them and giggle.
> 
> As an adult the only one that still disturbs me is _Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer_ because it clearly illustrates that a) there are some really fucking crazy people in this world and b) it's _really _easy for them to kill you if they damn well want to.
> 
> 
> Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer (1986) - IMDb



Great minds..


----------



## BluePhantom

Sallow said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I was convinced that _Poltergeist _and _The Shining_ were made for the specific purpose of getting inside my personal brain and scaring the shit out me. Now I watch them and giggle.
> 
> As an adult the only one that still disturbs me is _Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer_ because it clearly illustrates that a) there are some really fucking crazy people in this world and b) it's _really _easy for them to kill you if they damn well want to.
> 
> 
> Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer (1986) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds..
Click to expand...


That's hilarious that we both said the same one at the same time.  Michael Rooker did a great job in that film and every time I have seen him in a movie since I still cringe a bit.  My wife flat out *refuses *to watch anything with Anthony Hopkins since _Silence of the Lambs_.


----------



## hortysir

Class of Nuke'em high


----------



## mudwhistle

PredFan said:


> While not the scariest one I've seen, John Carpenter's The Thing was pretty scary when it first came out.



I've seen too many scary things in real life to be scared of a horror movie.


----------



## PredFan

g5000 said:


> Excellent choices so far with the first _Alien_ and _The Exorcist_.
> 
> Someone mentioned John Carpenter's _The Thing_.  My personal favorite scary Carpenter movie is _Prince of Darkness_.  It helps to know that movie was made in 1987 so the 1999 references have the proper orientation when watching the movie.
> 
> I don't like slash 'em movies like the _Friday the 13th_ series, or those _Saw_ gore flicks.
> 
> Scaring the bejeesus out of someone is best when it is done on an intellectual level.



I liked the original Friday the 13th, Halloween, and Nightmare on Elm Street. Because they were new and original and scary.


----------



## PredFan

Sunshine said:


> Wolf Creek



Hmm, I've never seen it.


----------



## PredFan

Trajan said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original Alien, the first time I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravo...I saw it in a theater originally and a few years ago they had a re-release in 70 MM, its was fucking fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> I may get shot for this but the best horror movie I have seen behind that....Blair Witch Project...saw it about 2 weeks after it came out. excellent piece of work.
Click to expand...


I won't shoot you, it brings chills to me right now thinking about it. Those people who panned the movie don't count, imo, they wanted to actually see the witch and didn't. I thought it was brilliant as well as scary. If that had really happened, it would have happened exactly the way they showed. Why would the witch want to be seen on film?

They just didn't get it.


----------



## PredFan

hortysir said:


> I eat, sleep and breath horror movies.
> I grew up reading Steven King and Dean Koontz.
> Love it.
> 
> The Exorcist?
> LMAO all the way through it!
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, the one movie that did (and still does) get to me was "The Ventriloquist".
> The dummy did the killings.
> Just something about that wooden face weirds me out.
> Just talking about it, now, will probably gimme nightmares tonight!!
> 
> 
> My all time favorite is "The Others".
> Amazingly clever plot twist.
> I can usually figure a movie out only a third into it but this one fooled me.
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread.
> Love the bloody stuff!!



The Others is right up there.


----------



## PredFan

As a side note, I started out as a young lad watching Godzilla, The Creature from the Black Lagoon, The Blob, 20 Million Years from Earth, Dracula, Frankenstein, the Mummy, and the Wolfman.

Over and over and over.


----------



## mudwhistle

Final Destination 2 always cracks me up. 
Jaws
I still to this day don't like swimming in the ocean without SCUBA gear on.


----------



## Dabs

I don't watch horror shows, I do not like them.
The scariest movie I have ever seen was probably The Exorcist....I recall watching that one many years ago.
The part where Linda Blair was stabbing herself in the genitals was all it took for me...to be a horror and a gross one at that!


----------



## Dabs

To me.....these days...movies like Saw and any other movie where somebody goes around hacking other people to pieces, is a damn horror.
Jaws was not a horror movie to me....I could watch that one ~LoL~


----------



## Caroljo

Sherry said:


> The Exorcist traumatized me for life.



When the book first came out, my mom read it.  It scared her so bad she took my Ouija board and threw it out!  Lol!


----------



## Caroljo

"One of" the scariest movies i've seen is the 2004 Dawn of the Dead!  I have always hated zombie movies...but this one did it for me!  ZOMBIES ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO RUN SO FAST!!!  I couldn't handle that...for weeks i didn't want to get out of my car at night...and it was only about 2 ft to the door! Lol!


----------



## mudwhistle

Dabs said:


> I don't watch horror shows, I do not like them.
> The scariest movie I have ever seen was probably The Exorcist....I recall watching that one many years ago.
> The part where Linda Blair was stabbing herself in the genitals was all it took for me...to be a horror and a gross one at that!



When she crab-walked it freaked me out.


----------



## mudwhistle

Caroljo said:


> "One of" the scariest movies i've seen is the 2004 Dawn of the Dead!  I have always hated zombie movies...but this one did it for me!  ZOMBIES ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO RUN SO FAST!!!  I couldn't handle that...for weeks i didn't want to get out of my car at night...and it was only about 2 ft to the door! Lol!



Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974) was pretty scary. 

I saw Jaws in the theater and two girls screamed in front of me when that head popped out of that hole in the hull. I jumped about 3 feet out of my seat because of that. I was living in Hawaii, so swimming wasn't all that fun anymore.


----------



## tinydancer

One of the creepiest is that even a word guys?  the Changeling.

I jumped on the back of the couch so freaking quick when that ball rolled down those stairs.

Does that count as scary or creepy?


----------



## gallantwarrior

hortysir said:


> I eat, sleep and breath horror movies.
> I grew up reading Steven King and Dean Koontz.
> Love it.
> 
> The Exorcist?
> LMAO all the way through it!
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, the one movie that did (and still does) get to me was "The Ventriloquist".
> The dummy did the killings.
> Just something about that wooden face weirds me out.
> Just talking about it, now, will probably gimme nightmares tonight!!
> 
> 
> My all time favorite is "The Others".
> Amazingly clever plot twist.
> I can usually figure a movie out only a third into it but this one fooled me.
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread.
> Love the bloody stuff!!



"The Others" was good.  "Into the Mouth of Madness" gave me nightmares for a while.  Shades of Lovecraft and Chtulu.


----------



## gallantwarrior

mudwhistle said:


> Final Destination 2 always cracks me up.
> Jaws
> I still to this day don't like swimming in the ocean without SCUBA gear on.



"Jaws" definitely.  I lived in Monterey, CA when that came out.  Saw it on Cannery Row.  I have not been back in the ocean since then.  Even though I grew up surfing and loving salt water, I will only go out to sea in a large craft.


----------



## tinydancer

gallantwarrior said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Final Destination 2 always cracks me up.
> Jaws
> I still to this day don't like swimming in the ocean without SCUBA gear on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jaws" definitely.  I lived in Monterey, CA when that came out.  Saw it on Cannery Row.  I have not been back in the ocean since then.  Even though I grew up surfing and loving salt water, I will only go out to sea in a large craft.
Click to expand...


There was this one movie, I think it was called Homicidal holy toledo. I don't want to give it away if anyone really wants to see it.


----------



## Oddball

PredFan said:


> While not the scariest one I've seen, John Carpenter's The Thing was pretty scary when it first came out.


Another good one.


----------



## tinydancer

when you're a kid. THEM.


----------



## hortysir

PredFan said:


> As a side note, I started out as a young lad watching Godzilla, The Creature from the Black Lagoon, The Blob, 20 Million Years from Earth, Dracula, Frankenstein, the Mummy, and the Wolfman.
> 
> Over and over and over.



Every Saturday afternoon our Tampa station had a guy, Dr. Paul Bearer, that hosted horror movies.
Mothra-v-Godzilla, et.al....
Loved it!!!


Jaws
Poltergeist
The 1st Nightmare on Elm Street was novel

Really liked Boogeyman. Part 2 was surprisingly better.

Love 'em all


----------



## hortysir

Amityville Horror was a good one too


----------



## Oddball

Y'know what?....The first 10 minutes of Saving Private Ryan scared the bejeebers out of me....And real vets say that it was tame.

A crying shame that the rest of that movie totally sucked ass.


----------



## Mr. H.

hortysir said:


> Amityville Horror was a good one too



Is that the one about the New England prostitute?


----------



## PredFan

Mr. H. said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amityville Horror was a good one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one about the New England prostitute?
Click to expand...


Not "whore"....."horror", I know they sound alike.


----------



## PredFan

As I said, the very scariest one I've seen was The Grudge. When she was coming down the stairs in that creepy sort of fucked up crab walk!!! 
And if I were ever to see that creepy looking Japanese kid just standing there staring at me, I'd be dead right there.


----------



## hortysir

PredFan said:


> As I said, the very scariest one I've seen was The Grudge. When she was coming down the stairs in that creepy sort of fucked up crab walk!!!
> And if I were ever to see that creepy looking Japanese kid just standing there staring at me, I'd be dead right there.



I liked the first one too.

but then everybody started doing that weird shuddering real fast kind of stuff and it took away the novelty.
But it was bad ass the first time


----------



## tinydancer

Night of the Lepus.

say no more.

Giant bunnies gone fucking wild. Hey I am married to the man who invented b movie blogs.


----------



## tinydancer

Frogs with Ray Milland.


----------



## tinydancer

I've already put up the Changeling.

Homocidal would work. 

Raw Head Rex won't but I thought I'd throw him in.

Pumpkinhead comes close.


----------



## hortysir

Just hit "play" for The Thing (2011)

Looks pretty similar so far......


----------



## hortysir

Kicking ass so far


----------



## elvis

The Exorcist.


----------



## Mr. H.

When I was a wee tyke, Kronos scared the crap out of me. 
Too bad I wasn't still in diapers. 

Cult Movie Vault #17: Kronos (1957) Features - Total Sci-Fi


----------



## jan

Ok...this is one probably nobody ever saw but as a kid of 8 years old it really freaked me out!!!  My sister scared me to death by making a face that mimicked the old dead lady coming after the nurse in one of the trilogy's.  :lol  Trust me when I say she got a *lot* of milage out of that one when we were kids!!!  :lol Black Sabbath is a trilogy of shorts...the one that really, truly freaked me out as an 8 year old was this one:



> *"The Drop of Water"*
> 
> In Victorian London, England, Nurse Helen Chester (Jacqueline Pierreux) is called to a large house to prepare the corpse of an elderly medium for her burial. As she dresses the body, she notices an elaborate sapphire ring on its finger. Tempted by greed, Nurse Chester steals it. As she does, a glass tips over, and drops of water begin to splash on the floor. She is also assailed by a fly, no doubt attracted by the odor of the body. Unsettled but pleased by her acquisition, she finishes the job and returns home to her small East End flat.
> 
> After returning home, Nurse Chester is assailed by strange events. The buzzing fly returns and continues to pester her. Then the lights in her apartment go out, and the sound of the dripping water continues with maddening regularity. She sees the old woman's corpse lying on her bed and coming towards her. The terrified woman begs for forgiveness, but she ultimately strangles herself, imagining that the medium's hands are gripping her throat.
> 
> The next morning, the concierge (Harriet White Medin) discovers Nurse Chester's body and calls the police. The investigator on the scene (Gustavo de Nardo) quickly concludes that it is a simple case and that Nurse Chester "died of fright." The pathologist arrives on the scene to examine the body before it is taken away and notes that the only sign of violence is a small bruise on her left finger, mostly likely caused when someone pried a ring from her finger. As the doctor makes this observation, the concierge appears distressed, for she has apparently taken the ring from the dead Nurse Chester, and is further distracted by the sound of a fly swooping about in the air....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sabbath_(film)



Poltergeist rates up there with The Exorcist and The Ring...and of course the original Alien is classic!  

Another one from long ago that always creeps me out is the original "The Haunting"...the remake sucked and relied too much on special effects...but the original had a psychological aspect to it that the remake totally missed the mark on!


----------



## JohnA

Sallow said:


> Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer.
> 
> Really got to me.


 i agree


----------



## jan

Another movie that I don't think did too well at the box office, but that I found really intriguing is "Mr. Brooks" with Kevin Costner...it's a glimpse into the mind of a serial killer who appears to everyone else like the guy next door...successful, loyal husband and father etc., but he has a bit of a dark side.  I found it to be an interesting character study.


----------



## JohnA

AUDITION 
A Japanese horror movie (2002) the uncut special edition


----------



## Zoom

The birth of a nation.


----------



## jan

Zoom said:


> The birth of a nation.



Hey Zoom...love your teeth man!  They just sparkle!  

I just went to the dentist today and had some work done...so I'm especially appreciative of a sparkly smile right now!


----------



## PredFan

jan said:


> Ok...this is one probably nobody ever saw but as a kid of 8 years old it really freaked me out!!!  My sister scared me to death by making a face that mimicked the old dead lady coming after the nurse in one of the trilogy's.  :lol  Trust me when I say she got a *lot* of milage out of that one when we were kids!!!  :lol Black Sabbath is a trilogy of shorts...the one that really, truly freaked me out as an 8 year old was this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Drop of Water"*
> 
> In Victorian London, England, Nurse Helen Chester (Jacqueline Pierreux) is called to a large house to prepare the corpse of an elderly medium for her burial. As she dresses the body, she notices an elaborate sapphire ring on its finger. Tempted by greed, Nurse Chester steals it. As she does, a glass tips over, and drops of water begin to splash on the floor. She is also assailed by a fly, no doubt attracted by the odor of the body. Unsettled but pleased by her acquisition, she finishes the job and returns home to her small East End flat.
> 
> After returning home, Nurse Chester is assailed by strange events. The buzzing fly returns and continues to pester her. Then the lights in her apartment go out, and the sound of the dripping water continues with maddening regularity. She sees the old woman's corpse lying on her bed and coming towards her. The terrified woman begs for forgiveness, but she ultimately strangles herself, imagining that the medium's hands are gripping her throat.
> 
> The next morning, the concierge (Harriet White Medin) discovers Nurse Chester's body and calls the police. The investigator on the scene (Gustavo de Nardo) quickly concludes that it is a simple case and that Nurse Chester "died of fright." The pathologist arrives on the scene to examine the body before it is taken away and notes that the only sign of violence is a small bruise on her left finger, mostly likely caused when someone pried a ring from her finger. As the doctor makes this observation, the concierge appears distressed, for she has apparently taken the ring from the dead Nurse Chester, and is further distracted by the sound of a fly swooping about in the air....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sabbath_(film)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poltergeist rates up there with The Exorcist and The Ring...and of course the original Alien is classic!
> 
> Another one from long ago that always creeps me out is the original "The Haunting"...the remake sucked and relied too much on special effects...but the original had a psychological aspect to it that the remake totally missed the mark on!
Click to expand...


Yes, the original Haunting scared me quite a bit.


----------



## PredFan

jan said:


> Another movie that I don't think did too well at the box office, but that I found really intriguing is "Mr. Brooks" with Kevin Costner...it's a glimpse into the mind of a serial killer who appears to everyone else like the guy next door...successful, loyal husband and father etc., but he has a bit of a dark side.  I found it to be an interesting character study.



Sometimes the scariest movies are the ones that take very little "suspension of disbelief" to imagine them actually happening. The Silence of the Lambs is one of those as well.


----------



## hortysir

Why no mention of Snakes on a Plane?


----------



## 007

Don't like horror movies and don't watch them. Probably because I saw "The Exorcist" when it came out and it scared the ever lovin' shit otta me. I was done with horror movies way back then.

Scariest I ever saw, Exorcist, hands down, and gets my vote for scariest movie of all time.


----------



## Ernie S.

PredFan said:


> The other thread made me think of this.
> 
> What is the scariest one you've ever seen? Not necessarily your favorite one, just the scariest one.
> 
> I saw The Exorcist when it first came out, scared the shit out of me. I had trouble sleeping for a while after that. I was rather young then and have since seen two that were, in my mind scarier, The Ring was one and in my opinion the scariest of all, that I've seen, is The Grudge. If I ever opened my eyes at night and saw that little kid standing there, I'd die of fright right there on the spot.



barack obama's inauguration address.


----------



## laughinReaper

Steal Magnolia's!  It was all I could do to keep from running out of the room screaming!

After that it has to be The Birds. To this day If I see a bunch of birds on a phone line I get creeped out. Jaws comes in second. 

The Others kept me guessing until the end and my Favorite is Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## PredFan

laughinReaper said:


> Steal Magnolia's!  It was all I could do to keep from running out of the room screaming!
> 
> After that it has to be The Birds. To this day If I see a bunch of birds on a phone line I get creeped out. Jaws comes in second.
> 
> The Others kept me guessing until the end and my Favorite is Sleepy Hollow.



Sleepy Hollow was an excellent movie. Not really scary though.


----------



## gallantwarrior

laughinReaper said:


> Steal Magnolia's!  It was all I could do to keep from running out of the room screaming!
> 
> After that it has to be The Birds. To this day If I see a bunch of birds on a phone line I get creeped out. Jaws comes in second.
> 
> The Others kept me guessing until the end and my Favorite is Sleepy Hollow.



I grew up on the coast.  Used to go surfing knowing there were dogfish around.  Never saw too many sharks, per se.  I haven't been in the ocean deeper than my knees since I saw "Jaws".


----------



## gallantwarrior

"Night of the Living Dead", the old version, was pretty scary.  You could actually recognize the parts the zombies were eating.


----------



## Dabs

laughinReaper said:


> Steal Magnolia's!  It was all I could do to keep from running out of the room screaming!
> 
> After that it has to be The Birds. To this day If I see a bunch of birds on a phone line I get creeped out. Jaws comes in second.
> 
> The Others kept me guessing until the end and my Favorite is Sleepy Hollow.



The Birds wasn't scary to me......it was so fucking fake it was almost hysterical.
And Jaws wasn't scary to me either........horror shows to me are shit like SAW and other films where people chop other people up and blood spews everywhere.


----------



## tinydancer

Well although it was only a mini series and not a true movie, *"IT''* with that clown Pennywise was pretty scary.

I hate clowns.

The book had me terrified. Always been a fan of King's novels.


----------



## ginscpy

I can't believe nobody mentioned Psycho or The Haunting from the early 60s.

And it was only afew posts before this that somebody mentioned The Birds.

My 2 cents: The Exorcist is overrated.


----------



## JWBooth

1984 & Terms of Endearment


----------



## ginscpy

Scariest movie nobody probably heard of:  The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde - TVM on ABC in 1968 starring Jack Palance  - nobody played bad guys better. 

He was even creepy as Dr Jekyll - you shouldhave seen him as Hyde.


----------



## Dabs

hortysir said:


> Why no mention of Snakes on a Plane?



I watched this one, and it didn't scare me.
I guess cause it was very unrealistic.


----------



## Rocko

Orphan creeped me the fuck out.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dabs said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why no mention of Snakes on a Plane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched this one, and it didn't scare me.
> I guess cause it was very unrealistic.
Click to expand...


Not according to one pilot I know.  A shipment of snakes really did get loose on his plane.  Makes for a pretty funny story, actually.  But the crew was pretty shook up when one of the critters squirmed up from under the rudder pedals.


----------



## Gem

For me - its much more the certain scenes from horror movies that get me, rather than the entire movie.

For instance - The Exorcist isn't one that I would list as really scary - but the scene when Father Karras comes back into the room and Father Merrin is dead and Regan/the Demon is untied and at the foot of the bed giggling...totally freaky.

The Grudge - the scene where the woman "crab-walks" down the staircase in the weird stop-and-go filming style before it became so over used

Pet Semetary - Zelda, the sister....when she scurries across the room all hunched over and creepy

The Exorcist, Part II: When the nurse shuts the door and then walks down the hall...and you see the huge figure in white follow after her with the gigantic shears

Alien - The scene where they see all the Aliens on the monitor but he doesn't see them...and then he does

There are more...but I'll stop there for now, lol.


----------



## inALIENable

*Parents*. Creepiest movie ever. Show it to your kids before supper on meatloaf or BBQ night.  "Eat the meat."  Damn creepy movie. Watch stoned. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtxDJCZ2Rr8]PARENTS (1989) trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Crackerjack

ginscpy said:


> My 2 cents: The Exorcist is overrated.


It was more creepy than scary IMO.

Actually, now that I think about it, it is pretty scary to think it was based on an actual event.


----------



## SayMyName

At the time that Alien came out, it was a head of its time in the realm of fear factoring. Alien would have to be the number one horror film of all time.


----------



## Liability

The one where *The ONE* got sworn in as President of the United States.

It was scary as hell and seemed so REAL.






What was the name of that movie again?

The Omen or something like that?


----------



## ginscpy

ginscpy said:


> I can't believe nobody mentioned Psycho or The Haunting from the early 60s.
> 
> And it was only afew posts before this that somebody mentioned The Birds.
> 
> My 2 cents: The Exorcist is overrated.



Stuff in The Birds actually happen.

There have been well-documented bird attacks on humans.

The scene where Tippi Hedron is leading the schoolchildren running away from a swarm of peckers is one of the scariest ever put on film.

As forThe Exorcist beingbased on an actual event:  was it documented  that a persons head rotated around 360 degrees?

A stupid film.


----------



## PredFan

SayMyName said:


> At the time that Alien came out, it was a head of its time in the realm of fear factoring. Alien would have to be the number one horror film of all time.



I'd have a difficult time arguing on that.

That said, the thread is about the scariest, not necessarily the best.


----------



## Emma

tinydancer said:


> Frogs with Ray Milland.



Hulu - Frogs - Watch the full movie now.

 

I saw that at a drive-in, years ago.


----------



## PredFan

At  this point in time, he Grudge is the scariest movie I've ever seen, followed closely by The Ring.


----------

